# Java fern



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Wondering how do you get Java fern to grow in mats or on mats


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Java Fern needs to be attached to driftwood, slate, stones or ornaments. If you are trying to get it to grow close along the substrate, you might try pieces of slate or stainless steel rods as you can't plant it or the rhizome will rot and die. 

I use a staple gun to attach Java Fern and Java Moss to brown driftwood. The staple will rust and turn the color of the wood. I have used green cotton thread as well to attach either one. You have to be careful with the staple gun and not cut into the rhizome.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If you want Java fern to grow across the substrate, just divide the rhizomes into pieces with several leaves attached. Then glue or tie them to small stones, just heavy enough to keep the the rhizome in place. Put the plants on stones where ever you want them in the tank. The rhizomes will creep outward from the stones just above the surface of the substrate, extending roots into the substrate. This way you can use Java fern like a medium sized carpeting plant.

The closer you place the plants/stones, the quicker the plants will make a solid mat. If they outgrow the area where you want them, just trim the rhizomes at the edges.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice I will try I have tons of small plantlets floating in my tanks


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Well super glue gel worked ok but I think I got most of the super glue on me


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

haha, I used to have the same problem in my coral gluing days. I did find that the gel version worked better, and putting a blob then putting it in water first to help it set a little before attempting to fix anything to it helped as well.

Good luck!


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah and it doesn't help I'm working with tiny plantlets


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Use Gel Superglue. It stays in place.


----------

